# Garantieanspruch bei ebay Ware



## °o°pauli°o° (17. September 2004)

Hallo,

wollte mal fragen wie es mit den Garantieansprüchen aussieht, wenn man ein Bike (Rahmen/gebraucht) bei ebay ersteigert hat. Erlischt die Garantie sobald man das Bike von einer Privatperson gekauft hat? Laut RM-Handbücher ist dem so, oder gilt das nur für CA & US? 

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Nussketier (17. September 2004)

Meiner Meinung nach ist die Garantie nicht auf Dritte übertragbar,d.h. daß das Garantieverhältnis nur zwischen dem ursprünglichem Verkäufer und Käufer besteht. Damit ist auch meistens die Originalrechnung wertlos, da du als dritte Person keine Regressansprüche stellen kannst. Anders sieht die Sache aus, wenn du etwas Gebrauchtes von einem Händler kaufst und der dir seinerseits Garantie einräumt.
Soweit mein Kenntnisstand, wenns falsch ist, laß ich mich gerne eines besseren belehren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catweazl (17. September 2004)

Bei Händler hast Du 2 Jahre Garantie, egal ob sie dies in der Auktion ausschließen oder nicht. ZUdem hast Du 2 Wochen Rückgaberecht nach dem Fernabsatzgesetz. 

Bei Privaten hast Du 1 Jahr Garantie, es sei denn, diese wird ausgeschlossen. Wenn Du allerdings den Verdacht hast, daß die "Privatperson" ein verkappter Händler ist, was unschwer über den Verkauf vieler neuer Teile nachgewiesen werden kann, steht Dir o.g. Gewährleistung zu.


----------



## °o°pauli°o° (17. September 2004)

Besten Dank für die schnellen Antworten!


----------



## Catsoft (17. September 2004)

Hallo!
Hier werden mal wieder die Begriffe "Garantie" und "Gewährleistung" durcheinander geworfen. 

Die Ausführungen von  Catweazl beziehen sich auf die gesetzliche Gewährleistung. Die beträgt richtig ausgeführt bei Neuware 2 Jahre bzw. 1 Jahre Gebrauchtware (so vom Händler gekauft). Allerdings gibt es nach 6 Monaten eine Umkehr der Beweislast, d.h. du mußt nachweisen, daß beim Verkauf der Fehler schon vorhanden war. Das erweist sich im Zweifel (unkulanter Händler) als schwierig bzw. kostspielig.

Die Garantie ist eine freiwillige Leistung von RM und geht (zeitlich, bis 5 Jahre) über die Gewährleitung hinaus. Wie bei freiwilligen Leistungen üblich kann RM die Bedingungen festlegen  Da hast du bei Gebrauchtkauf ganz schlechte Karten  

Diese Sachverhalte sollte man beim Kaufpreis berücksichtigen. 5 Jahre auf Rahmenbruch sind schon mal ein paar Euro wert. Wenn es dir um die Lager geht nützt dir im Zweifel auch die Gewährleistung nicht viel, da schnell mit Verschleiß argumentiert werden kann (wenn der Händler bockig ist). Da rechne in den Kaufpreis halt mit 100,-- Euro für einen Lagersatz ein.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Catweazl (17. September 2004)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Hier werden mal wieder die Begriffe "Garantie" und "Gewährleistung" durcheinander geworden.
> 
> Die Ausführungen von  Catweazl beziehen sich auf die gesetzliche Gewährleistung.




Ist natürlich richtig, was Du sagst *schäm*


----------



## Phil Claus (17. September 2004)

Hi Pauli,

unsere Garantiebestimmungen, welche weltweit gelten, kannst Du nochmals hier nachlesen.

Anm. Garantieansprüche beziehen sich immer nur auf den Erstbesitzer mit Originalkaufbeleg.


----------



## @ndy (17. September 2004)

Phil Claus schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Pauli,
> 
> unsere Garantiebestimmungen, welche weltweit gelten, kannst Du nochmals hier nachlesen.
> 
> Anm. Garantieansprüche beziehen sich immer nur auf den Erstbesitzer mit Originalkaufbeleg.



Ich hoffe ja das es egal ist wo ich das RM gekauft habe?  

Mein fall ist:

In USA gekauft, lebe dort gerade, und wenn ich einen z.B. Rahmenbruch haette wenn ich wieder in Deutschland bin wird das von Euch uebernommen?

Gehe natuerlich davon aus das mein Slayer mich fuer immer traegt    nur ein Bsp...


----------

